# Navy Blue Leather with Sterling Leather Inserts, Black Piano Lacquer wood



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Here are some pictures of a Phaeton that has a Navy Blue interior, Sterling leather seat inserts, and the Black Piano Lacquer wood trim. This W12 short wheelbase vehicle was a VW Individual special order, and went out the door of the factory with a list price of €128,480 (about USD $167,500, at today's exchange rates). It's not difficult to conclude from this that we in North America are getting a pretty good bargain whenever we buy a Phaeton.
Sterling is the lighter colour leather that forms the bulk of the seating surfaces, Navy Blue is the darker colour on the dashboard, front seat bases, transmission tunnel trim, base of front center armrest, piping around the seat edges, etc.
The exterior colour is Antibes Blue Metallic.
Michael
*Navy Blue with Sterling Leather inserts, Black Piano Lacquer wood trim*


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Navy Blue Leather with Sterling Leather Inserts, Black Piano Lacquer wood (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_ It's not difficult to conclude from this that we in North America are getting a pretty good bargain whenever we buy a Phaeton.


Maybe this is another reason why VWOA is loosing $1.3 billion this year. They probably loose money on every Phaeton and Touareg sold. 
Concensus here about the interior of this car is very divided. I don't care fo it at all, my 16 yo son likes it, wife says not so special.
Looks like shiny black plastic in the photos to me.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Navy Blue Leather with Sterling Leather Inserts, Black Piano Lacquer wood (spockcat)*

Well, let's not forget.... you drive a truck.








_edit added later_ ...and live under a bridge...








Michael


_Modified by PanEuropean at 4:32 PM 11-22-2004_


----------



## relliott (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: Navy Blue Leather with Sterling Leather Inserts, Black Piano Lacquer wood (PanEuropean)*

This brings up an interesting question. If someone in the U.S. wanted to custom spec their car, would a U.S. or European price list be used? Would a custom ordered car from the U.S. be on the same inexpensive pricing level as dealer's stock (except for all the "extras" added) or would it switch to the much higher European Price List, converted back into U.S. Dollars?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Navy Blue Leather with Sterling Leather Inserts, Black Piano Lacquer wood (relliott)*

Geez, I have no idea.
I can only guess that VW would probably convert the cost of VW Individual option choices over to USD at the prevailing exchange rate, even though the underlying cost of the 'basic' car would probably be based on the US price, not the European price.
It is interesting to note that when I first posted pictures of the car above at this thread Antibes Blue Metallic Paint on October 7 2004, the list price of €128,480 converted over to USD $157,800. Now, barely 6 weeks later, it converts to USD $167,500 - $10,000 more - due to changes in the value of the Euro against the American dollar. All I can conclude from this is that it is unlikely we will ever again see the Phaeton available at the kind of prices that the 2004 models have been selling for during the past 8 weeks.
When I was in Dresden at the end of September making inquiries about getting a VW Individual Phaeton built for me, the customer service representative told me that Dresden would advise VW of North America (the importer) of the price of my 'special requests', and it would be up to VW of NA to determine what to charge for them. I eventually wound up buying a car from dealer stock, so I didn't have a chance to follow the process through and find out how it would be handled.
Michael


----------



## vwguild (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: Navy Blue Leather with Sterling Leather Inserts, Black Piano Lacquer wood (relliott)*

US pricing would prevail...Optional extras a la carte...


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Navy Blue Leather with Sterling Leather Inserts, Black Piano Lacquer wood (vwguild)*

Thanks, Peter. It's really great to have knowledgeable Phaeton sales staff like yourself here as regular contributors.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Navy Blue Leather with Sterling Leather Inserts, Black Piano Lacquer wood (PanEuropean)*

Here's some additional photos of the same car as above, taken in better light.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Navy Blue Leather with Sterling Leather Inserts, Black Piano Lacquer wood (PanEuropean)*

There is a VAG-COM controller listing of this car at this post: VAG-COM Controller Lists from Phaetons.
Michael


----------



## Gobuster (May 19, 2005)

I think this is a nice looking interior! Perhaps would be better with walnut or myrtle wood, making it a bit warmer. Wow, what a price thought!
Vw has many standard combinations but find one you like is tough as there seem to be few cars available and those seem similar! There are great deals on V8 Phaetons right now but I can't find a combo I like yet. Not being a fan of light woods, I've been trying to find a Silver with gray & walnut or white with gray with walnut, no luck at all so far. Could not find walnut in any V8 in any color, even though it's std. in the W12 and only a $300 option in the V8. Every other luxury car provider I've considered has plenty of this combo available. I'll just keep on looking and hope the deals remain!
Rob


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Gobuster)*

Hi Rob:
Welcome to the forum. I'm not sure how the VW dealers work in the USA - in Canada, you just go to your local dealer, and tell them what you want (it sounds like you have done a pretty good job on the research), and the dealer will then look in their computer, and see what inventory all the other dealers have. They can then sell you a car off any other dealer's lot, unless, for example, the other dealer has a customer interested in that car at the moment.
This saves you all the grief of driving around from dealer to dealer.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Rob:
Also, I forgot to mention, we have a regular contributor here in the forum by name of Regan Leighton, he works at a Plantation, Florida VW dealer, (not sure if that is near you or not) and has a great deal of knowledge about the Phaeton - he has sold over 10. His email is [email protected] , and his phone number (work) is (954) 797-1660. He might be able to help you find a Phaeton in the colour combination you want. Good luck with your search.
Michael


----------



## vwguild (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (Gobuster)*

I would suggest, that given your preferences, you will most probably have to order this PHAETON. You will be able to order either Silver Atmosphere(Metallic), Papillon Silver (Heliochrome), or Reflex Silver...Kristall Grey Leather is available and you can select from Walnut, Myrtle, Chestnut, or the Standard Eucalyptus. The only white that is currently available is Campanella White and the Leather and Wood selections are the same here.
An additional advantage of ordering is that you will be able to select just the options that suit you the best.


----------



## Gobuster (May 19, 2005)

Thanks, I appreciate the advice. I've been dealing with Gunther VW in Coconut Creek with Julian Smyle, he has been super nice and has tried hard to find a car that suits me. I'm somewhat reluctant to order one since they require a $5,000 non-refundable deposit and can't guarantee the special lease programs will still be in effect when the car arrives. I'm not sure I want to take the chance! 
Maybe I'm being fussy, but at this level of auto I really would like to get what pleases me and not settle for what doesn't. So ordering may be the only way, but it is a financial risk.
Gunther has some more cars coming in later this month, maybe one will fill the bill! I missed out on a White with Sonnenbeige & Eucalyptus, not my first choice but acceptable. However, you snooze, you lose!
I love the aura of the Phaeton, low key, right off the radar, but so elegant and full of little touches that are unique. True, it's heavy and a guzzler but not that much worse than my A6 4.2 was. I wish they had the V10 TDI over here, that would be truly unique!
Since I'm not in a hurry, time is on my side - I hope. With luck I'll be a legitimate member of this board soon. 
The information and the friendly atmosphere here make this forum a valuble asset to those considering a Phaeton. 
Rob


----------



## vwguild (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (Gobuster)*

Rob...A $5000 Non-Refundable deposit is preposterous!!! In California there is no such thing as a "Non-Refudable deposit"...not at all sure about Florida.
I will order for you, no deposit required, and have the PHAETON drop shipped to any Dealer you like...Or fly here, pick up, and drive Home...Free round at Pebble Beach included...No Charge...
That said...I am working on getting a "Rate Protection Program" reinstated, and have been for several weeks...This will be done!!!!


----------



## rmg2 (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: (vwguild)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwguild* »_Rob...A $5000 Non-Refundable deposit is preposterous!!! In California there is no such thing as a "Non-Refudable deposit"...not at all sure about Florida.
I will order for you, no deposit required, and have the PHAETON drop shipped to any Dealer you like...Or fly here, pick up, and drive Home...Free round at Pebble Beach included...No Charge...
That said...I am working on getting a "Rate Protection Program" reinstated, and have been for several weeks...This will be done!!!!


Go get'em Tiger! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I love can do people!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (vwguild)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwguild* »_...A $5,000 Non-Refundable deposit is preposterous!!! In California there is no such thing as a "Non-Refundable deposit"...

Gee, Peter, I (respectfully) disagree with you very, very much, and I am very perplexed why you would say that a non-refundable deposit is inappropriate.
It is precisely because of the California legislation that prevents buyers from entering into a normal, mutually agreed, non-revocable contract that your customers have such difficulty custom ordering a VW product. If your customer wants to order an 'unusual' car - one that is heavily loaded, or one that is an unusual colour combination - you, as a retailer, will (quite reasonably) NOT order that car, because the customer can back out of the contract at any time, thanks to your consumer protection legislation.
In Canada and in Europe, if you are over 21 years of age, and you sign a contract to complete a commercial transaction, you are expected to be responsible for completing that contract. It's not allowed to say "I had my fingers crossed behind my back when I signed it", and to back out of it later. It is precisely because "a contract is a contract" that Canadian and European customers can generally get whatever they want.
If I went to my VW dealer, and told him I wanted to order a fully loaded W12 in Mary Kay Pink, he would order it for me without any hesitation, but he would probably ask me for about a $30K deposit up front. This is to protect him, in case I go bankrupt before delivery, or for some other reason I fail to fulfill my end of the contract. Obviously, he would need to heavily discount that car to sell it to someone else if I failed to pick it up, and for this reason, I would consider his request for a $30K deposit to be quite reasonable. On the other hand - precisely because I live in a society where buyers are expected to keep their word (and our contract law backs this up), I didn't sign any paperwork for my W12, or put down any form of deposit until the day I arrived to pick the car up. I ordered the car over the phone, from Europe, and my dealer accepted my spoken "formal promise to complete the purchase" as sufficient assurance. He had the car PDI'ed, lease papers done, registered in my name, fully plated, the works when I showed up three weeks later to pick it up. I signed the papers at 10 AM, gave him the money, and drove away at 11 AM.
I'm writing this from Dresden - buyers come into the Transparent Factory every day, and order very unique and very individually appointed Phaetons. They are expected to lay down a substantial deposit (about 20% of the price of the car) at the time the order is signed. What is so unusual or preposterous about this? It appears to be practical, simple common sense and normal business practice to me.
By example, if a customer orders a Silver Jetta at my Canadian dealer, and he can get it from port stock, he will probably ask for a $1K deposit. If the buyer fails to complete the transaction, he will either keep the money as compensation for the time he spent on the transaction, or (more likely, to preserve goodwill in a small town) give the customer the money back because he can quite easily sell that car to the next customer who walks in the door. Of course, if he fails to complete his end of the bargain (car is substantially different than was specified in the order, car does not arrive within the agreed period of time, he wants a higher price later on, etc.), then the buyer gets the full deposit back. The concept of "being responsible for doing what you promise to do" does work both ways.
Legislation exists in both Canada and Europe to allow buyers of certain products (cars, time-shares, products sold door to door or at fairs and exhibitions) a 48 or 72 hour cooling off period. But, beyond that, both participants in a contract are expected to do what they promise to do.
One thing I do agree with you 100% about is your efforts to have the "Rate Protection Program" reinstated. In Canada, we have this, thanks to the same simple law that says "a contract is a contract". When you sign the offer to purchase, and lay down your deposit, all the terms are locked in at that date. It doesn't matter if interest rates rise to 25% PA in the next few weeks, or the price of the car rises (or falls) in the meantime - both parties are held to the terms of the agreement they made at the time the offer to purchase was completed.
That may be old fashioned behaviour, sort of like 'Scouts' Honour', but it sure seems to make a lot of sense to me.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Gobuster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gobuster* »_... I've been dealing with Gunther VW in Coconut Creek with Julian Smyle, he has been super nice and has tried hard to find a car that suits me. ...Maybe I'm being fussy, but at this level of auto I really would like to get what pleases me and not settle for what doesn't.

Hi Rob:
Great to hear that you have found a dealer that you like, who is willing to go to the trouble of getting you exactly what you want. That's excellent news.
I don't think you are being fussy at all. You are totally correct, when you are buying a car such as a Phaeton, you are not just buying transportation, you are buying an object that you will take a lot of pleasure from during the time you own it. So, it makes perfect sense to take your time, and find the car that exactly matches what you want. Sounds to me like you are well on your way to a relaxed, stress-free, and fun purchase.
Michael


----------



## shadowblue (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Michael - you are exactly correct, but it comes down more to basic contract law and the Uniform Commercial Code ("UCC") , more-so than state legislation.
Suffice to say that the Seller has remedies at law in a situation where the buyer revokes a contract where the subject matter is "specially manufactured goods."


----------



## rmg2 (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
Gee, Peter, I (respectfully) disagree with you very, very much, and I am very perplexed why you would say that a non-refundable deposit is inappropriate.
It is precisely because of the California legislation that prevents buyers from entering into a normal, mutually agreed, non-revocable contract that your customers have such difficulty custom ordering a VW product. If your customer wants to order an 'unusual' car - one that is heavily loaded, or one that is an unusual colour combination - you, as a retailer, will (quite reasonably) NOT order that car, because the customer can back out of the contract at any time, thanks to your consumer protection legislation.
In Canada and in Europe, if you are over 21 years of age, and you sign a contract to complete a commercial transaction, you are expected to be responsible for completing that contract. It's not allowed to say "I had my fingers crossed behind my back when I signed it", and to back out of it later. It is precisely because "a contract is a contract" that Canadian and European customers can generally get whatever they want.
If I went to my VW dealer, and told him I wanted to order a fully loaded W12 in Mary Kay Pink, he would order it for me without any hesitation, but he would probably ask me for about a $30K deposit up front. This is to protect him, in case I go bankrupt before delivery, or for some other reason I fail to fulfill my end of the contract. Obviously, he would need to heavily discount that car to sell it to someone else if I failed to pick it up, and for this reason, I would consider his request for a $30K deposit to be quite reasonable. On the other hand - precisely because I live in a society where buyers are expected to keep their word (and our contract law backs this up), I didn't sign any paperwork for my W12, or put down any form of deposit until the day I arrived to pick the car up. I ordered the car over the phone, from Europe, and my dealer accepted my spoken "formal promise to complete the purchase" as sufficient assurance. He had the car PDI'ed, lease papers done, registered in my name, fully plated, the works when I showed up three weeks later to pick it up. I signed the papers at 10 AM, gave him the money, and drove away at 11 AM.
I'm writing this from Dresden - buyers come into the Transparent Factory every day, and order very unique and very individually appointed Phaetons. They are expected to lay down a substantial deposit (about 20% of the price of the car) at the time the order is signed. What is so unusual or preposterous about this? It appears to be practical, simple common sense and normal business practice to me.
By example, if a customer orders a Silver Jetta at my Canadian dealer, and he can get it from port stock, he will probably ask for a $1K deposit. If the buyer fails to complete the transaction, he will either keep the money as compensation for the time he spent on the transaction, or (more likely, to preserve goodwill in a small town) give the customer the money back because he can quite easily sell that car to the next customer who walks in the door. Of course, if he fails to complete his end of the bargain (car is substantially different than was specified in the order, car does not arrive within the agreed period of time, he wants a higher price later on, etc.), then the buyer gets the full deposit back. The concept of "being responsible for doing what you promise to do" does work both ways.
Legislation exists in both Canada and Europe to allow buyers of certain products (cars, time-shares, products sold door to door or at fairs and exhibitions) a 48 or 72 hour cooling off period. But, beyond that, both participants in a contract are expected to do what they promise to do.
One thing I do agree with you 100% about is your efforts to have the "Rate Protection Program" reinstated. In Canada, we have this, thanks to the same simple law that says "a contract is a contract". When you sign the offer to purchase, and lay down your deposit, all the terms are locked in at that date. It doesn't matter if interest rates rise to 25% PA in the next few weeks, or the price of the car rises (or falls) in the meantime - both parties are held to the terms of the agreement they made at the time the offer to purchase was completed.
That may be old fashioned behaviour, sort of like 'Scouts' Honour', but it sure seems to make a lot of sense to me.
Michael


Michael,
I agree in principle with all you say. However, the law is in place to protect the consumer from being gouged by the dealer.
Dealers were taking deposits on cars that were in high demand in order to bump allocation from the manufacture then turning around and selling the cars to the highest bidder.
The consumer who put the deposit down ended up waiting up to a year for the car. The dealer would make some outrageous claim that it was not their fault, while keeping the money in the bank. 
A dealer could take a $5k deposit, times 100 people and you're talking about a half-million dollars in the bank drawing interest.
Therefore, CA is actually consumer friendly but there is no cooling off period which goes against the point you made.
If I understand you correctly, a deal is a deal unless the buyer takes advantage of the cooling off period. As a business owner in Canada and Europe I would be less inclined to order you a car no matter what the deposit was if you could turn around and return the car used and I have to return your money.
If though, I got to keep the deposit then that might be different.
In CA you can sign a contract to order a special car (Mary Kay Pink) with a significant deposit and that deposit can be held if you do not take the car.
As far as the "Non-Refundable deposit" goes it applies to any car that is ordered with factory options. For example the Walnut wood in a V8 Phaeton is not consider a special order in regards to how the deposit is handled because it is a standard option on the Phaeton order sheet but a Mary Kay Pink car would not be eligible for a refund if ordered and canceled.
It is these very laws that allow the free exchange of goods and services with confidence between buyer's and seller's. And though I'm very pro-business I understand that here are cooks on both sides of the table. 
I think what Peter was trying to convey was that if this guys dealer is saying he can't get a "new" Phaeton with the options he wants without having to put up a non-refundable deposit then Peter is offering to do the order with a deposit but the deposit is refundable if something should change.
What's wrong with that?
If the guys dealer is trying to find a used Phaeton then I can understand that it is going to be difficult to find a specific Phaeton V8 with Walnut wood. But that is not the fault of VW or it's dealers which I believe was implied.
The reason you live in a "society where buyers are expected to keep their word" is because you have fewer lawyers then we do here in the USA.


----------



## Gobuster (May 19, 2005)

Interesting debate on deposits and contracts. I think both Peter and Michael are correct ; depending on how you look at the arrangment. 
If one special orders a car, there should be the expectation that the buyer shall complete the obligation if it arrives as promised, in as new condition free of damage. So I agree with Michael here. 
However, it is also not reasonable to ask a buyer to put a non refundable deposit without knowing the final price! Peter hits the nail on the head here in working for a rate protection program. I would never enter a binding contract without knowing the final cost, to do so is a recipe for financial disaster! 
We Americans are spoilt when it comes to buying luxury cars, fully expecting to find what we want on the showroom floor and driving off in it, or, at most waiting a few day while the car comes from the port or dealer exchange! In Europe the situation is different, where the norm is to order and wait. The problem for VW is that MB, BMW, Lexus, Infiniti and Jaguar have so much product in the pipe, unless you really want something unusual, you don't have to special order a car. On the other hand, with sales so slow, one can understand their reluctance to have a large inventory in the port! My personal opinion is that if VW really wants to break into thie high end market, they need to do what Lexus did back in 1990, have variety of product and a super deal! Once you get people in, retention is job 2 and if you do it right, margins will rise. It's one of those chicken and egg situations. Just my .02 worth.
In my case, my preferred combo is Silver, grey interior, walnut or myrtle trim, a combiantion that is both common and available in other makes and certainly not outlandish (Mary Kay pink!). Other than the wood option, a base car would suit me. Peter's offer is tempting - driving a new Phaeton from CA to FL would be fun. 
Rob


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (Gobuster)*

I'd go to Peter IMO. 
Worth the drive.


----------



## vwguild (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Michael...the "proposterous" comment referred to the $5,000.00...We are not talking here about a "Mary Kay" pink...Whether Silver or White, this is a PHAETON that will sell...it is not a "Pink Elephant".
I take deposits all the time...$500.00 on the regular carlines and $1000.00
on PHAETON/Touareg. I believe deposits give the customer comfort...that their order is legitimate. And, once the process begins I fax the "Events" page to the customer so that they can see their car as it moves through the build process...this continues all the way to Port arrival.


----------



## rmg2 (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: (Gobuster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gobuster* »_Interesting debate on deposits and contracts. I think both Peter and Michael are correct ; depending on how you look at the arrangment. 
If one special orders a car, there should be the expectation that the buyer shall complete the obligation if it arrives as promised, in as new condition free of damage. So I agree with Michael here. 
However, it is also not reasonable to ask a buyer to put a non refundable deposit without knowing the final price! Peter hits the nail on the head here in working for a rate protection program. I would never enter a binding contract without knowing the final cost, to do so is a recipe for financial disaster! 
We Americans are spoilt when it comes to buying luxury cars, fully expecting to find what we want on the showroom floor and driving off in it, or, at most waiting a few day while the car comes from the port or dealer exchange! In Europe the situation is different, where the norm is to order and wait. The problem for VW is that MB, BMW, Lexus, Infiniti and Jaguar have so much product in the pipe, unless you really want something unusual, you don't have to special order a car. On the other hand, with sales so slow, one can understand their reluctance to have a large inventory in the port! My personal opinion is that if VW really wants to break into thie high end market, they need to do what Lexus did back in 1990, have variety of product and a super deal! Once you get people in, retention is job 2 and if you do it right, margins will rise. It's one of those chicken and egg situations. Just my .02 worth.
In my case, my preferred combo is Silver, grey interior, walnut or myrtle trim, a combiantion that is both common and available in other makes and certainly not outlandish (Mary Kay pink!). Other than the wood option, a base car would suit me. Peter's offer is tempting - driving a new Phaeton from CA to FL would be fun. 
Rob 

Your comments regarding having a car in the showroom is exactly what I have said many times. It is hard to sell an unknown item unless one can see and touch the car.
However, in fairness there is a counter view which Peter expressed at the AH GTG and that is that people buy cars all the time without seeing them.
Your comments seem to suggest, at least initially VW should have a few more cars in the pipline in order to meet the immediate demand for those who are ready to buy. I tend to agree.
Regarding copying the Lexus model introduction, this was discussed at some length at the AH GTG and a case was made both pro and con to that business model.
The final answer was that VW is happy with the amount of Phaetons being sold for now as they figure out how to support the Phaetons that have been sold.
VW will then ramp up as needed the Phaeton production but they do not see as many Phaetons sales in the USA as Mercedes S or BMW 745/750's.
If you're serious about buying a Phaeton I can't think of a nicer guy than Peter to buy from. If your business interest should take you to So. Cal instead of No. Cal. then send me an email and I'll put you in touch with my guy who will give you the same service that Peter offers in No. Cal.
You can't go wrong with either person as they believe in service and have the can-do attitude.


----------



## vwguild (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (rmg2)*

Every PHAETON dealer is required to have at least two units in stock at all times...I have 4...
Selling the Cairo Grey this week, and when that is delivered will order a replacement...Papillon Silver...


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (vwguild)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwguild* »_Michael...the "preposterous" comment referred to the $5,000.00...We are not talking here about a "Mary Kay" pink...Whether Silver or White, this is a PHAETON that will sell...it is not a "Pink Elephant". 

Ah, OK, now I understand what you meant. In that case, I can see your point. But, if I wanted to buy (for example) a silver Phaeton with a blue interior and Eucalyptus wood trim - in other words, a very reasonable, normal, not out of the ordinary Phaeton - and my dealer said yes, I can get that for you, would you please put down a $5,000 deposit, I would not object to that at all, provided that:
1) There was a mutually agreed date specified that the car must be delivered by. Doesn't matter to me what it is - one week or three months - just as long as we both agree to it. Otherwise, the deal cancels, and I get my money back.
2) All the terms - price, interest rate, residual, whatever - are agreed to and 'carved in stone' at the time the offer to purchase is written up, and the deposit is made.
I think we are closer together in our thinking that first appeared. I sure do hope you are successful in getting that "firm terms at time of order" program up and running - I would have thought that was a prerequisite to doing any kind of business.
Michael


----------



## rmg2 (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: (vwguild)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwguild* »_Every PHAETON dealer is required to have at least two units in stock at all times...I have 4...
Selling the Cairo Grey this week, and when that is delivered will order a replacement...Papillon Silver...









I only wish all dealer principle's subscribed to your level of service and commitment.
Almost makes me want to move to No. Cal.


----------



## vwguild (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (rmg2)*

Rick...Thank you for the kind words, but Bob Lewis is the boss, and I serve at his pleasure, as well as my own...
What is important for PHAETON, and for all of the carlines really, is the passion for the brand...next is integrity, and finally, words to live by from Occidental Petroleum's Armand Hammer..."Find a need, and fill it"... This is key for PHAETON...
The one thing that I believe we all share here is our appreciation for the unsurpassed quality of this automobile, whether that be it's performance, fit & finish, quality of materials, sound...from both the speakers & the exhaust. 
It is also being in that place, that comfort zone, where we know what we have, but most do not...If he were still alive, Fred Astaire, would have been the perfect spokesperson for the PHAETON...If I recall correctly, Fred was fond of saying that 'class is the one thing that you cannot buy', or at least words to that effect. Copy would not even be necessary...Just Fred, with his 
tux jacket slung over his shoulder, opening the door, flinging the jacket to the passenger seat, turning the key, and driving away...with "Steppin' Out with My Baby" as backround music...But that can't happen; so what can happen is: "Why I drive a PHAETON!"
More on this later....


----------



## rmg2 (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: (vwguild)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwguild* »_Rick...Thank you for the kind words, but Bob Lewis is the boss, and I serve at his pleasure, as well as my own...
What is important for PHAETON, and for all of the carlines really, is the passion for the brand...next is integrity, and finally, words to live by from Occidental Petroleum's Armand Hammer..."Find a need, and fill it"... This is key for PHAETON...
The one thing that I believe we all share here is our appreciation for the unsurpassed quality of this automobile, whether that be it's performance, fit & finish, quality of materials, sound...from both the speakers & the exhaust. 
It is also being in that place, that comfort zone, where we know what we have, but most do not...If he were still alive, Fred Astaire, would have been the perfect spokesperson for the PHAETON...If I recall correctly, Fred was fond of saying that 'class is the one thing that you cannot buy', or at least words to that effect. Copy would not even be necessary...Just Fred, with his 
tux jacket slung over his shoulder, opening the door, flinging the jacket to the passenger seat, turning the key, and driving away...with "Steppin' Out with My Baby" as backround music...But that can't happen; so what can happen is: "Why I drive a PHAETON!"
More on this later....


Peter,
Bob Lewis may put up the money but it is people like you that make a company successful.
Keep up the great job.


----------



## sirAQUAMAN64 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: Navy Blue Leather with Sterling Leather Inserts, Black Piano Lacquer wood (PanEuropean)*

While I don't love blue interiors (same with the Audis), I love the uniqueness and especially the piping on the white seats and the contrasting dark lacquer trim bits.
GoBuster, go get that Phaeton! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Verist1 (Mar 11, 2000)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_Rob:
Also, I forgot to mention, we have a regular contributor here in the forum by name of Regan Leighton, he works at a Plantation, Florida VW dealer, (not sure if that is near you or not) and has a great deal of knowledge about the Phaeton - he has sold over 10. His email is [email protected] , and his phone number (work) is (954) 797-1660. He might be able to help you find a Phaeton in the colour combination you want. Good luck with your search.
Michael

Wow! Got my name dropped by the MAN himself. All kidding aside, thanks for thinking of me Michael. I don't want to step on Julian's toes at my sister store, but we just got a 2004 Premier Edition W12 with about 700 miles







on it. (Interesting story on the milage by the way). Julian is a stand up guy, even if he is the second most knowledgeable Phaeton salesman at Gunther


----------



## GS340 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Navy Blue Leather with Sterling Leather Inserts, Black Piano Lacquer wood (PanEuropean)*

rehost pictures... please!


----------



## soswank (Dec 26, 2006)

I was going to say the same, please repost the pictures.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (soswank)*

Photos re-hosted.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Photos re-hosted.

Michael


----------

